# LinkedIn



## fredtgreco (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone here use LinkedIn?

Relationships Matter | LinkedIn

I noticed it through my Xobni plugin for Outlook. I am wondering if this is something that might be useful.

Note: I use all public services (like Facebook or Twitter) to _increase_ my visibility on the internet. I'm not concerned about being "on the grid." I need people to find me and my church. I never put things on the internet that I would not say in public. So for me this is a "what does this service do/provide" question, not a "is this safe" question.

Thanks.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2009)

Fred,''Like you, I use every public means possible to be found. I use LinkedIn and I have been found through it.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 16, 2009)

A friend who works in DoD sent me an invitation to join. He knew that I also worked for a DoD contractor in the past. I have received one contact from a brother that I haven't kept in regular contact since he moved away several years ago.


----------



## Herald (Jul 16, 2009)

I use it and it has proven very, very helpful.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 16, 2009)

I use LinkedIn primarily for sales purposes.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 16, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I think it is primarily to be used for professional connections, etc.



I use it as well, primarily for maintaining contact with former professional associates.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jul 16, 2009)

sans nom said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is primarily to be used for professional connections, etc.
> ...



Exactly the same for me.


----------



## Edward (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm signed up on it, but I've never really used it.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 17, 2009)

I use it extensively for my intellectual property consultancy with fantastic results, and a few months ago started a LinkedIN group, Reformed Theology Institute Group there, too.

AMR


----------



## speric (Jul 17, 2009)

I got a great job through LinkedIn (Eric Farkas - LinkedIn) a number of years ago. I wasn't even looking for one, and a recruiter contacted me out of the blue to set up an interview. It turned out to be a fantastic opportunity and I thank God for it.


----------

